#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: مشکل نور لپ تاپ در ویندوز 10

## alfamobile

با سلام
روی لپ تاپ asus x54h ویندوز 10 رو نصب کردم و تمامی درایورها اوکی هستند و ویندوز مشکلی در اجرا نداره
ولی نور لپ تاپ اشکال پیدا کرده و از 70 درصد که کمتر میشه نور صفحه کامل میره و تاریک میشه حتما باید بالای 70 درصد باشه که نور داشته باشه
دوستان اگه راه حلی برای این مشکل دارید ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> با سلام
> روی لپ تاپ asus x54h ویندوز 10 رو نصب کردم و تمامی درایورها اوکی هستند و ویندوز مشکلی در اجرا نداره
> ولی نور لپ تاپ اشکال پیدا کرده و از 70 درصد که کمتر میشه نور صفحه کامل میره و تاریک میشه حتما باید بالای 70 درصد باشه که نور داشته باشه
> دوستان اگه راه حلی برای این مشکل دارید ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


* سلام، درایور گرافیک رو پاک کنین و بعدش ری استارت کنین، وقتی بالا اومد ویندوز آپدیت بزنین، سازگارترین درایور نصب خواهد شد..همچنین* *آپگرید بایوس انجام بدین سپس تنظیمات بایوس رو دیفالت بدین.*

----------

*alfamobile*,*ramintkh*

----------


## alfamobile

> * سلام، درایور گرافیک رو پاک کنین و بعدش ری استارت کنین، وقتی بالا اومد ویندوز آپدیت بزنین، سازگارترین درایور نصب خواهد شد..همچنین* *آپگرید بایوس انجام بدین سپس تنظیمات بایوس رو دیفالت بدین.*


تست میکنم نتیجه رو اعلام میکنم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## alfamobile

> * سلام، درایور گرافیک رو پاک کنین و  بعدش ری استارت کنین، وقتی بالا اومد ویندوز آپدیت بزنین، سازگارترین  درایور نصب خواهد شد..همچنین* *آپگرید بایوس انجام بدین سپس تنظیمات بایوس رو دیفالت بدین.*


دوست عزیز کارهایی که فرمودید رو انجام دادم ولی جواب گو نبود

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## alfamobile

اساتید راهی نیست این مشکل درست بشه؟

----------


## rezanurse826

سلام ،  فیلم کوتاهی می توانید بگذارید ؟

----------


## nekooee

این مشکل مربوط به کارت گرافیک AMD در این سری از لپ تاپ ها هست که درایور جدیدی برای آنها ارائه نشده. درایوریکه دانلود می کنید شاید تاریخ جدید باشه ولی این درایورها فقط برای کارت گرافیک های جدید آپدیت میشن و هیچ کاری برای کارت رافیک های قدیمی نمیکنن!
نگردید که هیچ راه حلی برای این مشکل نیست. نرم افزارهایی هستند که نور رو مصنوعی کم میکنن ولی بازم اون چیزی که شما میخواین نمیشه

----------

*Mersad1116*

----------


## mehrxad

درود 
همون طور که دوستان گفتن مشکل از عدم سازگاری درایو گرافیکه
ولی راه حل داره و با دستکار ریجستری ویندوز حل میشه(برای ما هم یک بار پیش اومد و با همین کار مشکل رفع شد و فک کنم لنوو زد 500 بود)
بعد از این کار کلیدهای کم و زیاد نور هم به درستی عمل میکنه
تو اینترنت سرچ کنید اموزش اون هست(خیلیم سخت نیست و یه دستکاری جزییه)
البت قبلش حتما  ویندوز 10 نسخه 20h2 اپدیت اخر نصب کنید و بزارید ویندوز از طریق چک فور اپ دیت هم خودش اخرین اپ دیتها رو بگیره و  هم تمام داریو ها رو نصب کنه(نصب داریوها از گزینه اپشنال اپ دیت)
بعد اگر دید  درست نشد برید سراغ دستگاری ریجستری

----------


## tamiratsg

سلام
همونطور که دوستان فرمودند مشکل از درایور کارت گرافیک هست، دقیقا مشابه مدل شما تو لپ تاپ Lenovo داشتم
چون ویندوز 10 ساپورت نمیکرد، ویندوز 10 براش نصب کردم
درایور Intel رو که نصب میکردم دیگه نور لپ تاپ کم میشد، کلیدهای رو کیبورد رو هم کار نمیکرد

که بالاخره با نصب درایور مشابه مشکل کم نوری حل شد

----------

*ramintkh*

----------


## jahani

با عوض کردن درایور کارت گرافیک و نصب یک ورژن دیگه درست می شه

----------

*mehrxad*

----------

